# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  أوباما يأمر بغلق غوانتانامو في أقل من عام وبحث عاجل لحالة سجنائه

## حسان القضاة

في اليوم الأول لرئاسته الأربعاء 21-1-2009 أعدت إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي الجديد باراك أوباما سلسلة من مسودات القرارات التي اعتبرها مراقبون ثورية على تراث الإدارة السابقة

أكثر...

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------

